# [ACCESS] - Fortlaufende Nummer - Verschachtelte Abfrage



## glow86 (31. Juli 2006)

Tag zusammen,
ich hab da mal ein Problem. Und zwar hab ich eine Abfrage die aus einer Tabelle einige Infos herausfiltertet. Anschließend soll das ganze Zeile für Zeile nummeriert werden.

Die Abfrage lautet:
SELECT tbl_Tests.Test_ID, tbl_Benutzer.Name, tbl_Benutzer.Kürzel, tbl_Tests.Testart_ID, tbl_Tests.Termin_Ende, tbl_Tests.Koordinator_ID, tbl_Benutzer.Name, ........ usw.
FROM tbl_BR INNER JOIN (tbl_Benutzer RIGHT JOIN ((tbl_TestArten INNER JOIN tbl_Tests ON tbl_TestArten.Art_ID = tbl_Tests.Testart_ID) INNER JOIN tbl_StatusArten ON tbl_Tests.Status_ID = tbl_StatusArten.Status_ID) ON tbl_Benutzer.Benutzer_ID = tbl_Tests.Koordinator_ID) ON tbl_BR.BR_ID = tbl_Tests.BR_ID
WHERE (((tbl_Tests.Archiv)<>-1))
ORDER BY tbl_Tests.Termin;

Zur Nummerierung von Spalten wird folgendes benötigt:
(Select Count (*) FROM [tbl_Tests] as X WHERE [X].[Beschreibung] < [tbl_Tests].[Beschreibung])+1 AS Nummer

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

